# FALL FEST!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Charlie his wife Patricia and his cousin Pat had one heck of a great day yesterday. The wind finally laid down a bit making a lot of places fishable that were unfishable the last two weeks. Things started good first stop a handful of nice trout. Fished several places with not much to show, but kept looking and found the honey hole. Falling tide across an oyster bed in 3 ft of water and the corks were going down with fat trout attached to the other end. Pretty much no stop action made for quick limit of good trout. Now for redfish, 3 stops only one small one then it was on pulled up to a shallow cove and the reds were chasing mullet. Cast up on the point and it was guaranteed fish every time. We kept four and played catch and release for awhile enjoying the REEL MUSIC before heading in. Beautiful fall weather and it looks like the fall fishing is about to begin.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Pictures from trip


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job, sounds like an excellent trip :clap


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW.....did yall catch enough trout????!! :bowdown


----------

